# Internal Web Server



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2008)

I see the following when I browse to the TiVo Premier:










But cannot find to a Now Playing page like I can with my TiVo HD or Series 2. Anyone know if it is there somewhere?

*Never mind, I found it. Still under nowplaying. Might not have been immediately available.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

did you browse to http*s*://yourtivoIP ?


----------



## Jim_Kirk (Mar 18, 2010)

I was also interested in browsing to https://yourtivoIP but when I do that it asks for a username and password. What might these be?


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

Jim_Kirk said:


> I was also interested in browsing to https://yourtivoIP but when I do that it asks for a username and password. What might these be?


User: tivo
Pass: <your MAK>


----------



## Jim_Kirk (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks Orangeboy-worked fine. Not sure if any of what I see helps me but at least I can see it :up:.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

Jim_Kirk said:


> Thanks Orangeboy-worked fine. Not sure if any of what I see helps me but at least I can see it :up:.


Try https://<tivo ip>/nowplaying/index.html


----------



## Jim_Kirk (Mar 18, 2010)

When I login to the TiVo I am automatically directed to:
https://192.168.1.6/nowplaying/index.html
Where I see this:








One thing I can do with this view is confirm that I have successfully downloaded a movie from amazon.com. 
Can I do other things from this screen?


----------



## matguy (Jul 20, 2004)

Looks like you can download shows directly without using the Tivo software... (?)


----------



## Jim_Kirk (Mar 18, 2010)

Hmmm . 
I clicked on The Queen [both links] and for either link I got a message saying that I could save the file as The Queen.TiVo. Not sure if I would need to save one or both of them but, biggest question, is with a TiVo extension are they coded or playable as mpg or other video formats?
Mostly curious at this point.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

matguy said:


> Looks like you can download shows directly without using the Tivo software... (?)


Yep. You could do this on the older models as well. It looks like the Premiere now gives you the option to download a MPEG-TS file. Perhaps someone can explain how this is different than the MPEG-PS version.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

MPEG-TS, the TS stands for "transport stream". You may have seen (non-TiVo) files in this format with the extension ".ts". PS is "program stream". MPEG-TS extracts faster, because the TiVo doesn't have to remux it. However, it's not as well-supported yet in all TiVo-oriented software, since it's new.


----------



## dbfreq (Nov 5, 2007)

I've been trying to log in to my TiVo Premiere. If I don't use the SSL link (http: rather than https I get a generic Welcome to Tivo page with marketing info on the TiVo, but no links. The SSL link returns "Access forbidden No Authorization". I'm guessing I need to download a certificate, but, I don't know how to do that.

I read through a 4-year-old post, but didn't see anything there that was helpful.

I got my MAK from My Account on the TiVo site, but, my box states that the MAK is "temporarily not available".

Any thoughts?


Thanks.

Brad


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

wmcbrine said:


> MPEG-TS, the TS stands for "transport stream". You may have seen (non-TiVo) files in this format with the extension ".ts". PS is "program stream". MPEG-TS extracts faster, because the TiVo doesn't have to remux it. However, it's not as well-supported yet in all TiVo-oriented software, since it's new.


Which is more reliable and better quality? I know the THD only offers the MPEG-PS.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

gamo62 said:


> Which is more reliable and better quality?


The video is the same. Transport streams are a little more likely to extract fully when program streams don't, only because the TiVo doesn't have to remux them. On the other hand, tivodecode doesn't properly handle them yet.


----------

